# 2.6.8.1-nitro6 "Say no to no say"

## seppe

Here is the new nitro sources!

Applied patches (applies on the 2.6.8.1 Linux kernel)

```

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0.bz2 

schedrange.diff 

schedbatch2.4.diff 

schediso2.5.diff 

sched-adjust-p4gain

mapped_watermark.diff 

defaultcfq.diff 

config_hz.diff 

akpm-latency-fix.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch 

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff 

bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch

bio_uncopy_user2.diff

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch 

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2 

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch.bz2 

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch 

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff.bz2 

s8.0_s8.1

mapped_watermark_fix.diff 

sc_mw.diff 

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

lirc-26.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

write-barriers.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

iteraid_1.44.diff

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff

packet-2.6.8.patch 

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

cflags-selection.patch

ipw2100-2.6.8-patch

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

hid_poll_interval-2.6.0test7.diff

BadRAM-2.6.5.2.patch

acerhk.patch

mki-adapter26_1_3_7.patch

Kernel-Win4Lin3-2.6.8.1.patch

```

Download

Ebuild

bz2

What's new?

* Updated to CK5, so swap problems should be fixed now

* Win4Lin is back

* 1g Low Mem patch is gone (Win4Lin doesn't like it)

* Acer hotkeys support

* USB Mouse Hack

* vesafb is updated

* BadRam is back

WARNING

As usual, nitro-sources isn't tested very well. It compiles and works on my machine without problems, but that's it. I haven't tested everything (like reiser4 or vesafb-tng for example), so things could always be broken.

Webpage and RSS Feed

A webpage and RSS feed are born!

Final notes

I wanted to add voluntary preemption, but when I finally fixed all rejects (and it were a LOT with this in) and rebooted, I got endless errors flying over my screen. So I guess it's not enough mature yet. 

Oh and join #nitro-sources on irc.freenode.net if you want to help us or if you want more info. And feel free to suggest new patches.

Have fun with it, I know I did  :Wink: 

----------

## Bols

```
 ______________ 

< 2.6.8-nitro6 >

 -------------- 

        \   ^__^

         \  (oo)\_______

            (__)\       )\/\

                ||----w |

                ||     ||

```

These nitro-sources rocks... as ever!

Thanks a lot seppe!! You do a great job.  :Wink: 

----------

## Robin79

im compiling it right now  :Razz:  I hope it will be as good as usual!

----------

## sobers_2002

okay just compiled .......seems to be working fine..............just a note 

i alwayz get this error from xmms when i close it (in nitro-5,6) that xmms has segfaulted.........though there are no real time problems with that but still i hope if it could be fixed........other than that it simply rocks  :Smile: 

PS:- i haven;t been able to rectify my age old problem with text files on reiser4.....whenever i edit/create a file in pico/vim it waits for a while b4 retirning to console, saying writing.... in pico..........i have tried all available kernels so i don;t think it could be a kernel problem but then plz help if nyone knows

----------

## Crisp

Hi Seppe,

Great job; I did encounter some problems that I am sharing here, perhaps it is of any help for your next release. For the 2.6.8.1-r6 nitro source, I had to run a 

```
chmod a+x /usr/src/linux/scripts/* -R
```

before make menuconfig would work. Somehow, the execute permissions in the scripts dir were not all set. 

WARNING: Kernel amateur fix-ups ahead; use at your own risk!

To compile the actual kernel, I had to

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h /usr/src/linux/include/asm/asm_offsets.h
```

since the include/asm/asm_offset.h file was missing. I also had to patch fs/reiser4/debug.c because it complained about a wrong type:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fs/reiser4/debug.c:48: error: conflicting types for `cond_resched'
> 
> include/linux/sched.h:1086: error: previous declaration of `cond_resched'
> ...

 

So I edited fs/reiser4/debug.c to read

```

/* extern void cond_resched(void); */

extern int cond_resched(void);

```

at the top of that file. That was not the only fix, I also modified drivers/ide/ide-io.c because of an error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drivers/ide/ide-io.c: In function `__ide_end_request':
> 
> drivers/ide/ide-io.c:134: error: `flags' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

so I added the flags declaration in the __end_request function

```
static int __ide_end_request(ide_drive_t *drive, struct request *rq,

                             int uptodate, int nr_sectors)

{

        int ret = 1;

        unsigned long flags;

        BUG_ON(!(rq->flags & REQ_STARTED));

...

```

Now I am off to try to get framebuffer console support working on my SuperSavage chip. More information such as kernel config is of course available if necessary  :Smile: .

----------

## Robin79

Works great here no problems so far will see if it stays so!

----------

## Safrax

Is it possible to back out the framebuffer patches?  I don't need it and I cant get the kernel to compile without it.

----------

## butters

Buried in the threads for the previous couple nitro-sources releases is a patch to allow nitro to compile without vesafb.  Worked for me  :Smile: 

----------

## butters

Why does the ebuild insist on replacing the older nitro-sources instead of just adding the new?  It never used to behave like this.  The --noreplace option doesn't do the trick either.  It always wants to upgrade nitro-sources instead of just installing the new sources.

I looked at recent nitro-sources ebuilds, and nothing rang a bell.  Any ideas?

----------

## Rainmaker

Looks good, let's try it. Hope it will resolve some of the issues I've been having with the previous one...

I know there will always be someone whos complaining, but why is 1G out?? Win4Lin sucks anyway  :Razz: 

Seriously, isn;t there a way to get them both in? Couldn't you alter the win4lin patch so it doesn't use LowMem from > 0xffff (or whatever the big 896MB limit is)

*edit: Even stranger: why is there still a configure option for lowmem? Is it in or out?

----------

## Rainmaker

 *butters wrote:*   

> Why does the ebuild insist on replacing the older nitro-sources instead of just adding the new?  It never used to behave like this.  The --noreplace option doesn't do the trick either.  It always wants to upgrade nitro-sources instead of just installing the new sources.
> 
> I looked at recent nitro-sources ebuilds, and nothing rang a bell.  Any ideas?

 

It doesn't remove your old sources. It's got to do with slotting, so it indicates the correct action (correct me if I'm wrong)

----------

## phranzee

lirc_serial does not work. afair it was "invalid arguments" problem.

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Crisp wrote:*   

> Hi Seppe,
> 
> Great job; I did encounter some problems that I am sharing here, perhaps it is of any help for your next release. For the 2.6.8.1-r6 nitro source, I had to run a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No problem starting xconfig, didn't try menuconfig though... Aren't you trying to run make menuconfig as a normal user, while the directory is owned by root?

 *Crisp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> before make menuconfig would work. Somehow, the execute permissions in the scripts dir were not all set. 
> 
> WARNING: Kernel amateur fix-ups ahead; use at your own risk!
> ...

 

Reiser4 compiles cleanly here...

 *Crisp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> at the top of that file. That was not the only fix, I also modified drivers/ide/ide-io.c because of an error
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I'm not done compiling yet, but didn't see this one pass by yet (I saw reiser4 getting compiled)

----------

## Wi1d

Thanks and great work Seppe. My machine seems to like nitro6 quite well.

----------

## MrDooM

Is there a Bootsplash Patch like in the older Love Sources too?

I started to like the nitro sources, but i miss my nice booting screen.

Greetz MrDooM

----------

## kepreon

Is it just me or does it show 1GB Low Memory Support six times?

 *Quote:*   

>  Linux Kernel v2.6.8-nitro6 "Say no to no say" Configuration
> 
>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
> 
>   ┌────────────────────── Processor type and features ──────────────────────┐
> ...

 

----------

## Boohbah

 *MrDooM wrote:*   

> Is there a Bootsplash Patch like in the older Love Sources too?
> 
> I started to like the nitro sources, but i miss my nice booting screen.
> 
> Greetz MrDooM

 

Check out gensplash:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

----------

## Crisp

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser4 compiles cleanly here...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

I have the impression that it has something to do with an experimental version that I unpacked yesterday (before the gentoo ebuild was released), or that my laptop configuration/kernel config is peculiar enough to let some modules collide  :Smile: ... 

Anyway, it works smoothly now, if I have some problems with the next nitro release, I'll delve in and let you guys know.

----------

## Wi1d

 *kepreon wrote:*   

> Is it just me or does it show 1GB Low Memory Support six times? 

 

 I hadn't noticed before but  I've got it 6x too.

----------

## zerojay

I don't know what the problem is, but for some reason, my box has been completely allergic to all nitro and ck patched kernels. Each and every single one of them gives me a kernel oops whenever I run any emerge commands whatsoever, even unprivileged users. I'm hoping that maybe someone might be able to help track down and fix this problem.

Here's the kernel oops, which I had to write down so ignore any capitalization/formatting errors.

```

Oops: 0002 [#1]

Modules linked in:

CPU:          0

EIP:    0060:[<c01131a8>]        Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010082         (2.6.8.1-nitro6)

EIP is at enqueue_task+0x28/0x40

eax:80000079  ebx:c8204910   ecx: c04f3948   edx:c04f3540

esi:c04f3948   edi:00000001   ebp:c6309f5c    esp:c6309f54

ds:007b   es:007b   ss:0068

Process emerge (pid:12385, threadinfo=c6308000 task=c82048f0)

Stack: c82048f0 00000000 c6309f70 c01139c9 c6309fc4 20000001 00000000 00000000 c011d109 c6309fc4 c010a615 c0415548 20000001 00000000 c0106f70 00000000 00000000 c04baa00 c0415548 c010722d 00000000 c6309fc4 c0415548 4a76eddc

Call Trace:

  [<c01139c9>] scheduler_tick+0x169/0x270

  [<c011d109>] do_timer+0x29/0xd0

  [<c010a615>] timer_interrupt+0x25/0x110

  [<c0106f70>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x60

  [<c010722d>] do_IRQ+0x6d/0xe0

  [<c01059ac>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Code: 0f a6 42 2c 8b 1c 24 8b 74 24 04 89 ec 5d c3 89 f6 8d bc 27

 <0>Kernel panic: Fatal exception in interrupt

In interrupt handler - not syncing

```

Here's my .config file.

http://darkstalker.newcon.org/.config

I guess it's interrupt or scheduler related. Any ideas of what I should do here? Maybe Con might know something?

By the way, I have the multiple 1GB RAM entries as well.

----------

## kepreon

The kernel finished compiling, which it did cleanly, and it seems to work fine upon first boot, no errors! 

 *Quote:*   

>  kevin@kepreon kevin $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.8-nitro6
> 
> 

 

I just tried nitro5 a few days ago and after running cpuburn and timing an emerge on both nitro5 and gentoo-dev-sources-r1, the emerge was much more responsive on nitro5 and finished in about half the time as the gentoo dev sources. After trying the vanilla 2.6 sources, gentoo's 2.6 sources, and the latest mm-sources, I liked nitro the best. I'm a convert   :Smile: 

----------

## G3n2

omfg 500hz patch owns  :Very Happy:  ik hou van je seppe , je't aime !! \o/

----------

## G3n2

when doing :

ebuild nitro-sources-bla install , it looks for the file in :

/usr/portage/usr/nitro-sources/ instead of in /usr/portage/nitro-sources/ 

a fix would be great  :Very Happy: 

i had to mkdir /usr/portage/usr/nitro-sources/ and copy the ebuild over there  :Wink: 

----------

## d0nju4n

yay!  I check the forums every day for new nitro sources.  Grabbing them now!

----------

## G3n2

 *Bols wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ______________ 
> 
> ...

 

is there a way to do the cow or whatever on bootup ?  :Very Happy: 

i know its possible , can u tell me how Bols ?  :Surprised: 

i mean at the prompt , when everything's done loading , it shows the nice 1337 cow \o/ , then the login prompt  :Very Happy: 

thx for any tips u can give me  :Very Happy: 

-G3n2

----------

## zerojay

Emerge cowsay.

----------

## G3n2

 :Neutral:  awesome , thx

is there anything like sheepsay ?  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]

damn i found this tutorial about getting something like that at boot prompt

any one know about this ? 

[/EDIT]  :Rolling Eyes: 

thx

-G3n2

----------

## G3n2

like this ffs  :Very Happy: 

http://sepi.be/media/1/console.png

from seppe's website , hope he can help me with the so-called 'framebuffer image' stuff :O

THX

-G3n2

----------

## zerojay

 *G3n2 wrote:*   

> like this ffs 
> 
> http://sepi.be/media/1/console.png
> 
> from seppe's website , hope he can help me with the so-called 'framebuffer image' stuff :O
> ...

 

Edit /etc/issue for that. There's a few forum topics about that very same thing.

----------

## G3n2

thank you very much  :Very Happy: 

i searched the forum for 'framebuffer images ' but didnt find anything  :Sad: 

anyway gonna edit /etc/issue now  :Very Happy: 

-G3n2

----------

## Isaiah

2.6.8.1-nitro6 "Say no to no say" on duty here (love the name) - we're back on Reiser4 too, after a brief stint with XFS  :Cool: 

----------

## irasnyd

Working great here too.  It's my first time using a nitro kernel (was using love-sources for a long time).

I like it  :Smile: 

----------

## b1c1l1

With nitro5 in GNOME, Alt-F2 (Run Application) always lagged before showing up.  Now with nitro6, Alt-F2 works instantly.  No idea why, but I'm glad.

----------

## Bols

 *G3n2 wrote:*   

>  awesome , thx
> 
> is there anything like sheepsay ? 
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...

 

To see all the ASCII pictures available, you can do `cowsay -l' and then `cowsay -f <picture>' to display it.   :Cool: 

----------

## HecHacker1

thank you for this kernel, my Nvidia driver issues from nitro5 have been fixed. Everything is working great. And the USB mouse patch makes my mouse feel ultra smooth, and then applying 800dpi makes it unbelievable! I have never used a mouse with this much precision and speed.

----------

## Robin79

hmmm when burning using latest k3b 0.11.14 it goes slow as hell everything gets slow mouse and everything i will try to emerge the latest stable k3b now!! And see if thats the issue if not back to nitro5  :Razz: 

----------

## COiN3D

I dont think that it was a good idea to apply the 500 HZ mouse patch. I had already tested 500 HZ + 800 DPI, but i didn't like the mouse behaviour. 800 DPI Patch is enough for me.

Otherwise a very good job.

----------

## smg

Uhm, when doing a make oldconfig and then doing also make menuconfig i couldn't find in 

device drivers => graphics support the fbsplash support?

where is it??

----------

## Hauser

I think it should be 'Support for the framebuffer splash'.

----------

## luqas

Stephan,  I see if fine in the kernel under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support.  Do you have the following enabled in your kernel?

Device Drivers -> Block Devices:

           Loopback device support

           Ram disk support

                  Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Device Drivers -> Graphics Support:

            Support for frame buffer devices

Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Console Display driver support:

            Video Text Mode Selection

            Framebuffer Console Support

----------

## MighMoS

Holy crap!  Its like I force-fed my machine steroids!  Sounds funny saying this, but this seems like a big boost from -nitro5, and the changelog didn't seem that big (guess the CK sources fixed a bunch upstream).  This prolly shaved about 5-10 seconds off my boot time,  so needless to say, I'm happy.

----------

## Rainmaker

OK, 1G low memory indeed shows 6 times, but selecting it doesn't work (only 884 Megs get used)

Great kernel though, compiles cleanly, works FAST!

Can anyone eplain the "kernel timer frequencies" though. The help is blank. I usually just leave it on default.

What's the difference?

----------

## Cagnulein

everything works fine: reiser4, vesa-tng  :Smile: 

----------

## miseiler

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> OK, 1G low memory indeed shows 6 times, but selecting it doesn't work (only 884 Megs get used)
> 
> Great kernel though, compiles cleanly, works FAST!
> 
> Can anyone eplain the "kernel timer frequencies" though. The help is blank. I usually just leave it on default.
> ...

 

From Con's kernel patch homepage:

```
config_hz? 

Allows you to set the timer interrupt frequency. For most users I recommend leaving the default of 1000. For compute nodes / servers I would recommend 100 (lower overhead, less cache trashing). For desktop cpus 500-1000Mhz I'd recommend 500. For less than 500Mhz cpus I'd recommend 200. 
```

I have used both...the difference is really only noticeable in games.  Sticking with the default (1000) is generally better in my experience.

----------

## Pink

Hmm, sorry to say that on my system this is desperatley slow.

I can't work out why (nitro5 was the 2nd most responsive and fastest kernel I have used). For example, when emergeing something, firefox took 27 seconds to open (usually taking at most 2-3 seconds even with emerges going on), and switching between desktops took 7 seconds for x to catch up (I only had one terminal and firefox open), it makes the computer unusable.

As I say, I don't know why this would be but I look forward to the next one.

Thanks seppe, you are doing a great job - just see how many people are viewing the nitro threads  :Very Happy: 

edit: 

Just wanted to add a bit more (may help someone else) - I left it in nitro6 and went and made a cup of tea, had a ciggie, etc. When I came back a few mins later, my mouse wheel had stopped working (!) and I couldn't change desktop in fluxbox. Being interested I left it another couple of mins and then no mouse buttons would work. I had to three finger out of there,

Again, I have no idea why all this is happening and am back in 2.6.7-ck5 and all is well so it's most likely not a configuration problem.

Just thought I'd let you know - although i have now removed nitro6 from my system let me know if you want any more info.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rush_ad

working well with gensplash and everything. love nitro.

----------

## d0nju4n

I'm noticing a similar speed to nitro5 here, but when with this kernel, druing a  compile xmms tends to skip pretty regularly.  This only happened with nitro5 if I was compiling two or more things, and even then the skipping was very infrequent.

----------

## LinuxRocks

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> Hmm, sorry to say that on my system this is desperatley slow.
> 
> I can't work out why (nitro5 was the 2nd most responsive and fastest kernel I have used). For example, when emergeing something, firefox took 27 seconds to open (usually taking at most 2-3 seconds even with emerges going on), and switching between desktops took 7 seconds for x to catch up (I only had one terminal and firefox open), it makes the computer unusable.
> 
> As I say, I don't know why this would be but I look forward to the next one.
> ...

 

Yeah, I have to say that Im not impressed at all with the 2.6.8.1 Kernel in general. I have tried the CK sources, the Love sources, and the Nitro, and they are all slow. Even the 2.6.8.1 kernel stock. 

I, too, am using the CK sources (2.6.7-ck6) and it just rocks...  What I did, however, is download the vanilla sources from kernel.org and apply the CK patch for his website. 

With the 2.6.8.1 sources and the various patches, I would get 6300 (+/-) in glxgears, but the 2.6.7 sources and patches, I get over 9000 (+/-). Also, I notices the desktop was jerky with the 2.6.8.1 kernel and many other performance issues. Dunno what is up, but its bad...

Maybe the 2.6.8.2 kernel will be more responsive....

Joe

----------

## seppe

Tadaa! Nitro sources has now it's own webpage and RSS Feed

From now on, I will post releases there as well

----------

## Pink

 *seppe wrote:*   

> Tadaa! Nitro sources has now it's own webpage and RSS Feed
> 
> From now on, I will post releases there as well

 

Hey, nice page. I think I'm the first to leave a comment. 

Great work seppe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bols

The communauty asks something... The communauty gets it!   :Very Happy: 

THAT'S THE SPIRIT!! 

One more time... big thanks seppe!   :Wink: 

----------

## camouflageX

Hello seppe!

I am using nitro-sources on my gentoo-amd64 system right now. It seems to work alright and even Reiser4 does compile.  :Smile:  You could add ~amd64 to your keywords...

----------

## Vlad

Is it possible to remove that win4lin crap and put in the 1G low mem patch?  I moved to linux to get away from windows, not to have it taunt me from a distance :(

----------

## jewps

Win4lin is actually not crap.. You don't need to compile it, you can always patch the lowmem patch yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## Pink

 *Vlad wrote:*   

> Is it possible to remove that win4lin crap and put in the 1G low mem patch?  I moved to linux to get away from windows, not to have it taunt me from a distance 

 

Well, here is an opportunity to do what linux offers. i.e. Have your system have what you want on it, how you want it and in the manner you want it.

So, as jewps suggests, patch it yourself. If you don't know how then now might be a good time to learn. That way you won't have to put up with the 'crap' that other people spend their time and effort on (oh, and if you think win4lin is crap then perhaps you can tell that to the 1158 people who downloaded the win4lin patches from my site in the past month) and if you don't want it, don't compile it, not too hard an option I would have thought.

Hard life isn't it   :Wink: 

----------

## Vlad

*shrug* One mans trash is another mans treasure.

I repatched it myself.  I apologize if you took offense.  I'm surprised so many people are willing to pay the price tag for win4lin.  Is it *really* worth it?

----------

## Pink

 *Vlad wrote:*   

> *shrug* One mans trash is another mans treasure.
> 
> I repatched it myself.  I apologize if you took offense.  I'm surprised so many people are willing to pay the price tag for win4lin.  Is it *really* worth it?

 

Dpends what you mean by 'willing to pay the price tag'? If you mean simply the money to buy it, then yes, it is substantially cheaper than vmware and is 10$ more than cross-over office.

If you mean because it's not open source, then I say I use win4lin, ati-drivers, nvidia-drivers and anything else that I cannot substitute with oss without a second thought. If I have something to do, I want to do it and not sacrifice my time due to misguided (IMO) principles.

So why buy it? Well, in my case, I have (had) to use some progs that simply do not run in code weavers. So that leaves me with a choice - create a new partition, install windows and reboot everytime I wanted to use a neural network prog, or install win4lin.

On my machine, it boots in 3 seconds, has no noticable cpu or RAM use and progs run faster than when I did dual boot, etc, but now that I don't need it, I don't select the option in the kernel.

So, in many peoples opinion (and I was genuinly surprised how many downloads of the win4lin patch I got) it is still very much worth it. 

It is difficult to remember, especially when immersed in great work such as Gentoo, that 96% of the planet use windows. That means, like it or not, that occasionally one must use Microsoft OS based progs. What would you do, for example, if you have a prog from university that only ran in windows? Not use it and fail university? Reboot every time you needed it and miss linux time? Drive to university every time you needed it to use one of their computers?

Meh, the important thing is you got your 1g patch and I got to rant, lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## catalinux

hello seppe , any chance for nitro & RSBAC patch?

----------

## Merlin-TC

I got this compile error, any ideas what could cause it?

```

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/module.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sysenter.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time_hpet.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-syms.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o: file not recognized: File truncated

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o] Fehler 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Fehler 2

```

----------

## sibov

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ThanX Seppe, my nvidia x11 switch to console problem seams to be fixed with the 

new fbsplash patch.

All is working really fast and stable. NICE WORK.

I LOVE NITRO-SOURCES   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> I got this compile error, any ideas what could cause it?
> 
> ```
> 
>   CC      arch/i386/kernel/apic.o
> ...

 

If you're running 6.9-mm kernel while compiling this, try it with another kernel. There is a severe bug with file truncation in mm-sources

----------

## Cagnulein

anyone use succefully the ipw2100 patches?

----------

## ryceck

A new nitro is very very nice  :Smile: 

I would like to see swsusp2 in it though...  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> anyone use succefully the ipw2100 patches?

 

```
  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.ko

cp: cannot stat `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.ko': No such file or directory

```

----------

## luqas

Go here -> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipw2100/ipw2100-0.53.tgz?download

Download and extract it.  It should create a ipw2100 folder and then just move it to /usr/src/<source directory>/drivers/net/wireless.   

This folder was accidentally left out of the patch.  There is a kernel patch and then you have to copy these files into that folder before the diff.  

HTH

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> This folder was accidentally left out of the patch.

 

that means that in the next kernel, those file will be include into the nitro-sources?

----------

## luqas

Most definitely should be included.  As long as that patch stays in (which I don't see it leaving).

----------

## Merlin-TC

Thanks for the tip Rainmaker  :Smile: 

You are right I am running the latest mms.

Will try to compile it with another kernel.

Thanks again

----------

## G3n2

acerhk are not working here , i get an error which i cant post atm , any solutions on this one ?

-G3n2

----------

## tatesworld

I am experiencining sound skips with xmms every now and then with this kernel, like when web browsing,

mind you amule is running, thats taking some cpu up

----------

## luqas

I have noticed that to and I think it has to do with ck getting rid of autoswappiness and replacing it with watermark.  He has some updates to watermark, but I haven't tried them yet.  Hopefully the next ck will have a new and improved watermark.

You can go to http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/ and download the mapped_watermark3.diff and see if that helps.

----------

## phex

Any of you notice FPS drop or glx  nvidia driver instability from the nitro5/6 patches? Actually its the ck4/5 patches which cause the problem, so i had to rollback to ck3 inorder to play games normally

----------

## squeegy

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> Hmm, sorry to say that on my system this is desperatley slow.
> 
> I can't work out why (nitro5 was the 2nd most responsive and fastest kernel I have used). For example, when emergeing something, firefox took 27 seconds to open (usually taking at most 2-3 seconds even with emerges going on), and switching between desktops took 7 seconds for x to catch up (I only had one terminal and firefox open), it makes the computer unusable.
> 
> As I say, I don't know why this would be but I look forward to the next one.
> ...

 

CK5's new watermark patch seems to have some weird issues.  Try compiling something and watch top.  You'll see 99% IO waits, which is horribly bad.  I was told on the ck mailing list to "echo 33 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped" which is what is recommended for servers, being that compiling is a "server" behavior.  This helped a bit, but not enough in my opinion.  I think ck3 or ck4 was really going in a good direction, but some stuff needs to be tweaked when Con gets back.

----------

## pestilence

Ok here is my problem, everything is working ok except my USB netmod ISDN modem.

It worked flawlesly under 2.6.7 kernel but it doesn't cooperate with the nitro sources.

It uses the cdc_acm module which allthough present it is not claiming the USB modem thus leaving it without drivers.

Anyone else experiencing problems with the cdc_acm module?

----------

## WaVeX

Well seppe you can't make everyone happy. But I am.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for your work

----------

## borkdox

I am having sound skipping problems too. When playing Doom 3 the sound problems make it unplayable. Also, if I am extracting a big file, the mouse skips and apps become somewhat unresponsible. is this the normal behavior in ck patchset?

Thanks

----------

## Bot24

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> PS:- i haven;t been able to rectify my age old problem with text files on reiser4.....whenever i edit/create a file in pico/vim it waits for a while b4 retirning to console, saying writing.... in pico..........i have tried all available kernels so i don;t think it could be a kernel problem but then plz help if nyone knows

 

Reiser4 is supposed to sync slower than most file systems, and that might be what your text editor does to prevent data loss.

----------

## joshdr77

hey ppl

what are your kernel command line parameters

please post cat /proc/cmdline

thanks josh

----------

## Wi1d

```
root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,1280x1024@85 splash=silent
```

----------

## The Unlimited

Here's mine:

```
root=/dev/hdc8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,noedid,nocrtc,1024x768-16@75 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

```

----------

## borkdox

 *elocal wrote:*   

> I am having sound skipping problems too. When playing Doom 3 the sound problems make it unplayable. Also, if I am extracting a big file, the mouse skips and apps become somewhat unresponsible. is this the normal behavior in ck patchset?
> 
> Thanks

 

I just compiled 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 and is running no problems, no more audio skipping or mouse lagging, it feels smoother and more responsive than 2.6.8.1-nitro6 or 2.6.8.1-love1.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## skion

Hi,

Is anyone else experiencing that with the last two releases only half of your memory seems to be used? I have 1GB total, but it seems to always have >50% free, no matter what i do...

```

Mem:    905584k total,   426896k used,   478688k free,    36724k buffers

Swap:   498004k total,        0k used,   498004k free,   178228k cached

```

Could this have to do with the "1Gb Low Memory Support"?

BTW. Why would top still say 900Mb when i really do have the above 1Gb option enabled?

Tnx,

----------

## jewps

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

>  *Vlad wrote:*   *shrug* One mans trash is another mans treasure.
> 
> I repatched it myself.  I apologize if you took offense.  I'm surprised so many people are willing to pay the price tag for win4lin.  Is it *really* worth it? 
> 
> Dpends what you mean by 'willing to pay the price tag'? If you mean simply the money to buy it, then yes, it is substantially cheaper than vmware and is 10$ more than cross-over office.
> ...

 

Extremely well said Mr Onion. The only reason why I use Win4Lin is because I need Photoshop. Some might say Gimp works just fine but to me, GIMP is literally gimped! I haven't bought Win4lin yet but I will asap as I use it on a daily basis, without Netraverse's hard work, I wouldn't be able to pay off my bills. 

Sure I can use windows instead but I love my linux desktop, Win4lin gives us the opportunity to bridge that gap and man, do I love them for creating Win4lin! Sometimes I don't even realise I have win4lin opened because it uses so little space (ram mainly), what more can I ask for?

Perhaps seppe, maybe we can make good use of the USE flags next time around? I mean Win4lin itself isn't too hard to make a custom patch so we can maybe use USE flags in these circumstances.

BTW, not many kernels have win4lin now. Nitro will appeal to those that needs it's functionality.

----------

## Merlin-TC

I also think there there is still something wrong with the RAM usage.

I have one gig as well and the harddrive loads like crazy even though my swap seems untouched now.

Seems like not much is kept in the memory though so it has to be reloaded all the time.

----------

## miseiler

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> I also think there there is still something wrong with the RAM usage.
> 
> I have one gig as well and the harddrive loads like crazy even though my swap seems untouched now.
> 
> Seems like not much is kept in the memory though so it has to be reloaded all the time.

 

This is actually what the mapped_watermark patches are *supposed* to be doing.  This behaviour can be adjusted using the following command (from Con's site):

```
Mapped watermark??

 This readjusts the way memory is evicted by lightly removing cached ram once the ram is more than 2/3 full, if less than the "mapped watermark" percent of ram is mapped ram (ie applications). The normal system is to aggresively start scanning ram once it is completely full. The benefits of this are:

 1. Allocating memory while ram is being lightly scanned is faster and cheaper than when it is being heavily scanned.

 2. There is usually some free ram which tends to speed up application startup times.

 3. Swapping is an unusual event instead of a common one if you have enough ram for your workload.

 4. It is rare for your applications to be swapped out by file cache pressure. 

 Disadvantage: Less file cache.

 The mapped watermark is configurable so a server for example might be happy to have a lower mapped percentage. The default is 66 and a server might like 33 

echo 33 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped

This removes the swappiness knob entirely and deprecates all my previous vm hacks (autoregulated swappiness, hard swappiness, kiflush). 
```

----------

## tatesworld

yes 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 is very good, sorry nitro (for now)

internet browsing is much faster, etc

only problem people will get is with nvidia-kernel failing to load, but thats fixed, do a search, replaces the ebuild

----------

## bunder

Hello,

Noob question here... whats with all these different kernel sources?  I've only used gentoo-sources and gentoo-dev-sources before.  Whats so different between dev-sources, nitro and love-sources for example?

--beugh

----------

## Moloch

 *beugh wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Noob question here... whats with all these different kernel sources?  I've only used gentoo-sources and gentoo-dev-sources before.  Whats so different between dev-sources, nitro and love-sources for example?
> 
> --beugh

 

Basically all the different kernels have patches applied to them, with the exception of vanilla sources. The different gentoo-sources all have various patches applied the gentoo devs feel will help improve the kernel. 

The sources you find on these forums are the same concept. Instead of mantained by the gentoo devs these are maintained by gentoo users. They are posted here because they don't make it to the portage tree. Usually the user created ones are aimed at speed increase or certain in progress stuff, like drivers or new filesystems. But can potentially result in an unstable kernel. You must likely do not want to run these kernels unless you have some hardware that does not exist in the gentoo kernel or if you feel comfortable playing with kernels and know linux overall fairly well.

There is probably a better explanation somewhere on the forums.

Anybody feel free to correct/add to my explantation.

----------

## Isaiah

 *elocal wrote:*   

> I just compiled 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 and is running no problems....

 

I get the dreaded "irq 12: nobody cared!" with or without "pci=routeirq" on mm2 - it's still nitro6 here for truly   :Wink: 

----------

## Naughtyus

Very nice patchset - thank you for your work  :Smile: 

I esp. needed something with both Reiser4 and Win4Lin

----------

